# Midwest Grand Slam Rd3 @ Summit Jan 3-5



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

ROUND 3 OF THE MIDWEST GRAND SLAM IS AT SUMMIT R/C RACEWAY!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

...PDF form for those so inclined.

-Sean


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ill be there for a few of the TC classes


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

gonna try to make this race.... probably will be a last minute decision.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Bigz84 said:


> gonna try to make this race.... probably will be a last minute decision.


Hey Todd, I saw where you made the show in TC at Cleveland. GREAT run !!!!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Barry Z said:


> Hey Todd, I saw where you made the show in TC at Cleveland. GREAT run !!!!


Thanks Barry. Car felt great as soon as I put in on the track. One small change to free up the rear end, and the car came to life.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

room booked!

now what classes to run?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike Peterson said:


> room booked!
> 
> now what classes to run?


In your own words... the "man classes".


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Mike Peterson said:


> room booked!
> 
> now what classes to run?





Lessen said:


> In your own words... the "man classes".


He will be racing stock:tongue:


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

It's "Men's Events"

and yes I will be racing stock....1/12th for sure....just unsure of the other entry.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

Bringing some manly shaft action to USGT and 17.5TC. Definitely need to race 17.5 12th as well!

Mike


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

chicky03 said:


> He will be racing stock:tongue:


Ha! 

That's a shame. I enjoyed watching him fail in 1:12 mod.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

fail, I would say I did average? but I guess if you count getting beat by a multi time world champion, and a worlds qualifer failing....then yea I failed...:tongue:


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Track Address:

Summit R/C Raceway
1421 Goshen Ave.
Ft. Wayne, IN 46808
http://summitrcraceway.com/

Hotel Info:

Red Roof Inn 260-484-8641
Knights Inn 260-484-2669
Best Inns 260-483-0091
Clarion Hotel 260-484-7711
Econo Lodge 260-484-6262
Travel Inn 260-484-6764
Motel 6 260-482-3972
Valu Lodge 260-482-4511


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

How are sign-up looking.
Can Andrew and I sign up when we get there.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Fred Knapp said:


> How are sign-up looking.
> Can Andrew and I sign up when we get there.


Yes, you can sign up when you get in.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Count me and Jonesy in for mod TC..... Trying to talk a number of others into attending also


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I am coming for 17.5 TC & 12th scale. If you prefer I prepay with paypal, let me know. Otherwise I will pay when I get in town.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Adam B said:


> I am coming for 17.5 TC & 12th scale. If you prefer I prepay with paypal, let me know. Otherwise I will pay when I get in town.


You can pay when you arrive.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

How's the weather up there this weekend? I'm planning on getting there Saturday morning.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

It's suppose to be sunny tomorrow.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I should have asked "How much snow is on the ground already?"


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Roads are clearing here.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks.....that's good news..I looked up the forecast,but what is there already is harder to judge. Looking forward to the race!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

We all have been racing carpet on road in the Midwest for a number of years, the weather is irrelevant because there is no snow on the ozite. 

The layout is down and the roads are clear. This won't be a marathon event like the last two legs, so we'll be able to get everyone out pretty early on Sunday in case we get more weather.

Summit is just about dead in the middle of Region 5, so we're very excited to have the third round of the Grand Slam here finally. This will be a great run and there's plenty to do after racing concludes, so bring you dollar bills, or something... :thumbsup:

Summit is an RC3 scoring track, but they do have house transponders still, so you won't be outta luck. Plus the hobby shop has transponders for sale.

We probably won't have any Touring Car tires for sale at this race, so be sure to bring some of your own. Sweep True Blue 32s, Jaco Blues, or Solaris Mediums are the spec tires for the rest of the series. You don't need to bring unopened tires, but we will be teching them to make sure you're on the right ones during the race.

This is round 3 of the 2013-2014 Midwest Grand Slam series. It is a best 3 out of 5. So, if you got locked out of the Classic, or couldn't get away from the turkey to get to the Champs, you still have 3 opportunities to make full points.

Not only is this a points race with race prizes, but it is also a cash race, as will be the remaining two races.

Don't miss out on this sweet action. Practice tomorrow, practice & 3 heats on Saturday, and practice with a last chance qualifier then mains on Sunday.

See y'all tomorrow!

-Sean


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Wish I could have made it, but work keeps coming in. Good luck!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

, that sucks, good for you for the work though


----------



## SaMiEPaGe (Jul 20, 2013)

*Midwest Summit Slam Race Results*

Pictures, Videos, & Results from the Midwest Summit Slam 2014 Race have been posted to Summit RC Raceway's Facebook page. 

Here's a link!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Summit-RC-Raceway/175305389213732


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Awesome Track, Great time, Great people! 

had a Blast in Ft. Wayne, and Summit Raceway is top notch. Even with the older carpet! Great place to race, and everyone should go! Cant wait for my return trip!

-Wise-


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

Thanks you to ALL that came to the GS RACE! Summit is a great facility, and with the new rug coming this summer, will be one the BEST facilities around! Can't wait to go back! John Peoples


----------

